# Vote For This Pathetic "Contest" Turnout



## XYZ (Apr 5, 2013)

The AG and AY contest seemed to turn into an epic fail with very few members participating and even fewer actually trying.  Click on the link below to see the final pictures and place your votes for the top 3 winners.  A few did do a great job, the rest just didn't do much and Azza did nothing at all and my have gotten more pathetic (if possible).  

My vote is:

1. Heavy
2. Saney (almost a tie with Heavy)
3. On Top Of The Pole
4. KOS


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ansformation-challenge-final-pics-thread.html


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2013)

No leg pics from either


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

Date verification picture from my journal.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2013)

1. Saney 
2. Heavy
3. ontop
4. KOS

I can elaborate why if anyone cares


why not make this a poll?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2013)

Forgot to verify the date but I highly doubt anyone cheated


----------



## XYZ (Apr 5, 2013)

SheriV said:


> 1. Saney
> 2. Heavy
> 3. ontop
> 4. KOS
> ...



Some of them are poles.

You have to rank a few not just the overall winner.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2013)

SheriV said:


> 1. Saney
> 2. Heavy
> 3. ontop
> 4. KOS
> ...



why not?if you want to, might help out in the future...elaboration I mean


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 5, 2013)

Idk I don't think enough credit is give to the non juicing have2pee.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2013)

1.saney- cause  didn't expect him to make near this muc progress...im pretty sure this is his best ever and i know it isnt heavys
2. heavy as usual looked crazy after 10 weeks compared to before...but ive seen him look better after ten weeks and im hoping saney will keep looking better as heavy will fade and fade after the contest is done
3.just have to p...his stomach shrank like crazy...and its a progress contest not a bbing contest
4.on top i rekon...he has a decent back and legs...but i dont think he looks much diff than his middle pics and he admittedly gained weight not lost weight


im not ranking myself....i lost about 12 to 15 pounds....but i did no cardio....and didnt really diet...i just changed up my training a little...i feel like my back looks like total shit and ontop def has me there and that sucks...since its wide and thick but ruined by fat on my lower back...i have terrible arms but decent right triceps...but i feel its ridiculous for me to be striking poses still...i do feel like my front relaxed looks better than most ...saney heavy just have to p have def got me inspired to push a little harder and actually get on a treadmill...even my injury riddled ass can walk


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2013)

hmm...I didn't realize justhav2p was in this too...(sorry man)

I'll have to re-rank

I thought saney made the most progress ...came from a weaker starting point than heavy and made the most transformation strictly speaking
heavy got lean and veined..but I dont see a huge muscle diff
ontop got leaner and gained muscle but neither one all over like the above did
justhav2p got considerably leaner especially given no joocing but I would have to really look again to see if muscle was in fact added
kos got leaner as well but nowhere near as dramatic as everyone else but I saw no muscle mass improvement


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 5, 2013)

^ I had lil moosle growth. It's somewhere... probably only grew my butt with all the twerking excercises I've been doing from my new workout vid I've been following.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 5, 2013)

1 - Heavy - huge fat loss
2 - OntheTop - very near heavy in fat loss, just shy of his gains in definition
3 - Saney - you leaned out a lot, carb up next time before pics, you are selling yourself short
4 - KOS, do you even lift?


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 5, 2013)

^Negged for not listing me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2013)

i really have to wonder if these guys have any idea what they are talking about....do i even lift...wow


----------



## oufinny (Apr 5, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> ^Negged for not listing me.



Shit I missed yours, going back to check.  KOS, you talk mad shit but can't take an ounce, grow up you pussy I'm fucking with you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2013)

wasnt talking just about you but feel free to melt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2013)

i should have said something like...its always nice when the no pic guys troll these threads....anyway


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

I lost 29.4 lbs while gaining LBM. That's the definition of transformation =)


----------



## oufinny (Apr 5, 2013)

oufinny said:


> 1 - Heavy - huge fat loss
> 1 - Justhav2p - Major natural fat loss and increase in definition
> 3 - OntheTop - very near heavy in fat loss, just shy of his gains in definition
> 4- Saney - you leaned out a lot, carb up next time before pics, you are selling yourself short
> 5- KOS, do you even lift?



Changed because I didn't see Justhav


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow nobody really did anything spectacular. Too bad there's no real trainers on here. Oh well blast more gears I guess.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 5, 2013)

Originally Posted by *oufinny* 

  1 - Heavy - huge fat loss
1 - Justhav2p - Major natural fat loss and increase in definition 
3 - OntheTop - very near heavy in fat loss, just shy of his gains in definition
  4- Saney - you leaned out a lot, carb up next time before pics, you are selling yourself short
  5- KOS, do you even lift?
   Changed because I didn't see Justhav



This standing I reign SUPREME... Pizza I am ordering right meow to celebrate victory!

I did lose 20 lbs and about 8% BF. Sad thing is I was really trying.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 5, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I lost 29.4 lbs while gaining LBM. That's the definition of transformation =)



You don't really count since your immortal.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2013)

I was natural too


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2013)

I did gain weight lol but I lost bf and added some quality muscle.I decided I don't want be under 200 lbs @ 5'10 sitting nice @ 213 today and happy.I think I will hit some Asian buffet tonight.Maybe have some post sex cardio but let's not get her hopes up


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I lost 29.4 lbs while gaining LBM. That's the definition of transformation =)


Meh decent fat loss no real transformation. Non flexed in one flexed in the other. Looks almost exactly the same as all the other cuts you've done. Serious effort and diet could have been amazing. I expected alot more seeing how you have so many groupies following your every word


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 5, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Meh decent fat loss no real transformation. Non flexed in one flexed in the other. Looks almost exactly the same as all the other cuts you've done. Serious effort and diet could have been amazing. I expected alot more seeing how you have so many groupies following your every word



why didnt you joined and showed them groupies how its done?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Meh decent fat loss no real transformation. Non flexed in one flexed in the other. Looks almost exactly the same as all the other cuts you've done. Serious effort and diet could have been amazing. I expected alot more seeing how you have so many groupies following your every word


I lost twice as much body fat as you according to your journal and you said you put "everything into it"  LOL!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2013)

No one lifts here at all period!And the winner of the halo for her cut stack goes to..........Wait for it.............(azza) Your swift walks uphill really got me motivated and the juicing machine you purchased at the local thrift shop was phenomenal.Your journal will aspire many here at IMF for years to come.


ty


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I lost twice as much body fat as you according to your journal and you said you put "everything into it"  LOL!


I still have ten weeks also didn't get so fat that I need to lose that much
I see criticism isn't taken well here.
You also get twice as much free gear as me and have 15 years more muscle maturity. And way more groupies.
Sil I didn't join because I'm doing an actual competition in the real world. Where real people see my physique not just pictures my wife takes


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2013)

I knew I was loosing strictly on muscle maturity


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 5, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I still have ten weeks also didn't get so fat that I need to lose that much
> I see criticism isn't taken well here.
> You also get twice as much free gear as me and have 15 years more muscle maturity. And way more groupies.
> Sil I didn't join because I'm doing an actual competition in the real world. Where real people see my physique not just pictures my wife takes



how is it there,in the real world?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

Fucked


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 5, 2013)

i knew it


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I still have ten weeks also didn't get so fat that I need to lose that much
> I see criticism isn't taken well here.
> You also get twice as much free gear as me and have 15 years more muscle maturity. And way more groupies.
> Sil I didn't join because I'm doing an actual competition in the real world. Where real people see my physique not just pictures my wife takes


OK, you are entitled to your opinion that I did not transform my body. Sorry I have guys that ask me for advice. I had no idea it affected you so much. =)


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Heavy or Saney. Saneys delts and bi's look sick now.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> OK, you are entitled to your opinion that I did not transform my body. Sorry I have guys that ask me for advice. I had no idea it affected you so much. =)


 I didn't say you didn't transform. I just expected more. You look good. I'd j off to nudes for sure. I always expect complete honesty in regards to my body, bullshit doesn't help me improve I appologize k? Want an e hug it out


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 5, 2013)

SheriV said:


> 1. Saney
> 2. Heavy
> 3. ontop
> 4. KOS
> ...



Don't think antone care they should have stack toco8 with super dmz for that palcebo effect


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Meh decent fat loss *no real transformation*. Non flexed in one flexed in the other. Looks almost exactly the same as all the other cuts you've done. Serious effort and diet could have been amazing. I expected alot more seeing how you have so many groupies following your every word





D-Lats said:


> I didn't say you didn't transform. I just expected more. You look good. I'd j off to nudes for sure. I always expect complete honesty in regards to my body, bullshit doesn't help me improve I appologize k? Want an e hug it out



You off your meds bro?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

Nope just playing nice so you don't ban me again. I can see I hurt you.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

Haha, its all good brother.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 5, 2013)

*^^^^^*
*6 weeks
AY test e 300mg eod
deca 300mg eod
AY anadrol 50mg ed
hgh blue tops 3iu ed
adex .5 mg Ed


bro,is this the real world you where talking about?*


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

Read on my friend I dropped my dosages to a third lol!! I didn't think you'd fall into the groupie trap. Oh well you still crack me up


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 5, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Read on my friend I dropped my dosages to a third lol!! I didn't think you'd fall into the groupie trap. Oh well you still crack me up



you dropped your dosage after 4 weeks..until then you've been running almost 2g of gear per week to compete in bikini..com'on bro


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol I give up I shouldn't have insulted heavy. How are you lookin these days?!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish someone could sponsor a hgh abuser for me


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh ya there board shorts bodybuilding is where you wear a bikini silly.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2013)

No matter what someone's feelings will be Hurt


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2013)

Still haven't seen saney legs or heavys


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

Saney is on a scooter with rims and a Mexican flag on the back


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 5, 2013)

consider adex @ 1mg per day JK lol


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Still haven't seen saney legs or heavys



You insensitive fuck! HI is in a wheelchair.


----------



## independent (Apr 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> *^^^^^*
> *6 weeks
> AY test e 300mg eod
> deca 300mg eod
> ...



Why would you even need gear to like like that. Couldnt just diet do that?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2013)

I only started the test 300 deca and anadrol for 3 weeks then my coach put an end to it. Before that I was on try dose lol! Calm down bro lol!!
i was at 245 on 300 mg a week and then cleaned my diet after I went to Cuba. I am flattered that my gear usage is so interesting to you. Pm me if I can help you out any time bro!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

2 grams weekly is kind of a lot for physique but he does need the mass so its not totally out of control.


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 5, 2013)

The pee guy should win for being gearless


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm feeling a little uncomfortable


----------



## independent (Apr 5, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I only started the test 300 deca and anadrol for 3 weeks then my coach put an end to it. Before that I was on try dose lol! Calm down bro lol!!
> i was at 245 on 300 mg a week and then cleaned my diet after I went to Cuba. I am flattered that my gear usage is so interesting to you. Pm me if I can help you out any time bro!



I wasnt talking shit, i know you had the mass already i just figured a good diet would get you there with very little gear.


----------



## Intense (Apr 5, 2013)

Heavy


----------



## Z82 (Apr 5, 2013)

1-heavyiron
2-justhavtoP
3-saney
4-ontop
5-kos
don't forget there is still AY competitors on ASF!


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 5, 2013)

The crowds have spoken!!!! Give me my Burger King Crown and let's watch Saney Melt like my cheese on my double whopper!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2013)

lol @ this^ guy


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 6, 2013)

i did try for about 10 days, i was dieting, lifting, made progress, i had no gear, some people let me down when i was ordering gear as well, then got sick, i have no excuse, but i congratulate Heavy and Saney and the others for giving it a go, glad i came last, if you dont know where the bottom is you cant rise to the top. I will get there, with a vengeance.


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i did try for about 10 days, i was dieting, lifting, made progress, i had no gear, some people let me down when i was ordering gear as well, then got sick, i have no excuse, but i congratulate Heavy and Saney and the others for giving it a go, glad i came last, if you dont know where the bottom is you cant rise to the top. I will get there, with a vengeance.



That's a good attitude to have Azza. 

Also, Notice how azza and mostly everyone mention "Heavy Iron" and "Saney" and then say "everyone else" lol that's because we are the only two that took it serious.. and to be honest, i hit many bumps in the road along the way.. I was just able to recover and get back to work better than others.


LMFAO @ Justhav2P for thinking he had a fucking chance LOL

When ppl do before and after pics, they always push their gut out and then suck it in.. i'll fucking do a push and suck pics right now to show everyone how gay they are..


I mean, look at Justhav2p's before pic, he's so skinny you can SEE him using his abs to push his stomach out.. lol is he fucking stupid? Then sucks it in, does 20 pushups, and Talks a Big game.. 


here's some advice for Justhav2p...............   GO TO THE GYM AND PUT IN SOME WORK


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 6, 2013)

^ then I wouldnt be accepted in AG


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 6, 2013)

I do plenty of work in the gym...I don't put any in cardio...and pretty much don't in diet


----------



## Rednack (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice avatar


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 6, 2013)

I know


----------



## Rednack (Apr 6, 2013)

You'll get there in about 10 more years...


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have to agree with saney and sticking belly out which clearly was case sorry bro no way you had a gut like that


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 6, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I have to agree with saney and sticking belly out which clearly was case sorry bro no way you had a gut like that



Im happy with my results. Down 8%.... I clearly still have my work cut out though. Should be where I want except for muscle mid summer. 

I admit defeat. Now Saney plz send me vid of you dunkin on the messican for my secound to last place prize


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2013)

we basically where forced to give 2nd to saney..iml cant afford fixing another leakage after saney flooded us last time..


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2013)

If i didn't get 2nd this mother fucker would have been another fixed contest... being i was so close to heavy, and then giving it to the fucking Pee guy? lol or Ronnie? LOL

you'd be fucking nutz


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> If i didn't get 2nd this mother fucker would have been another fixed contest... being i was so close to heavy, and then giving it to the fucking Pee guy? lol or Ronnie? LOL
> 
> you'd be fucking nutz



When I am finally able to blast I will take before and after pics and show you up..... Just sayin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 6, 2013)

Rednack said:


> You'll get there in about 10 more years...


he weighed about 170 pounds match...not goal for me


----------



## Rednack (Apr 6, 2013)

Show ur lips up on the head of my cock..


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2013)

azza was in the lead all the time but he decided to pull out the last moment to give other guys a chance..


----------



## Intense (Apr 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> azza was in the lead all the time but he decided to pull out the last moment to give other guys a chance..




^This, consider you fags lucky.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 6, 2013)

All i can say is fuck rob saney and heavy and while we at it digital for his bit coins....


----------



## XYZ (Apr 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i did try for about 10 days, i was dieting, lifting, made progress, i had no gear, some people let me down when i was ordering gear as well, then got sick, i have no excuse, but i congratulate Heavy and Saney and the others for giving it a go, glad i came last, if you dont know where the bottom is you cant rise to the top. I will get there, with a vengeance.



The only thing you tried for 10 days is a LHJO.  You're a pitiful excuse, fat skeleton.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 8, 2013)

Saney said:


> If i didn't get 2nd this mother fucker would have been another fixed contest... being i was so close to heavy, and then giving it to the fucking Pee guy? lol or Ronnie? LOL
> 
> you'd be fucking nutz



She's cheating on you Bro.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was fucked hands down.Saney we all pulled together to keep you at this board and I was forced to give you second.Yw


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fuck it I been off my blast for three weeks ready for another one.Calling you bitches out again.(hey this only way we will ever get big)


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Fuck it I been off my blast for three weeks ready for another one.Calling you bitches out again.(hey this only way we will ever get big)




steady calling everyone out but never coming through lol


Gotta love this kid


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 8, 2013)

give me 5 weeks of pizza, beer and ice cream so I can reverse what I've done and then transform back to now.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 8, 2013)

XYZ said:


> The only thing you tried for 10 days is a LHJO.  You're a pitiful excuse, fat skeleton.



who are you?  i want to feel your throbbing member in my ass. i need man meat and will go to extremes to get it, nikos has already pounded my brown eye, but i need more


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 8, 2013)

no matter what he looks like you still look like hit


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 8, 2013)

i want your cock-n-balls in my mouth asap KOS.


----------



## Watson (Apr 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> fat fuck is my new auto response for you, just saying, *my interlect outweighs yours* so yes i am bigger than you, seeing you cant draw, i cant class you as my foe or enemy, you are blob of cum on a sheeps ass, but this is a clear insult to all sheep.



^ paints a rusting car and wonders why the rust came through the paint (doesnt pain seal rust in????)


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

can you please give me a dirty sanchez?


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2013)

the paint job on ur car is whats funny muwahahahahahhahaa


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

^^dirty sanchez, NOW!


----------



## XYZ (Apr 9, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> who are you?  i want to feel your throbbing member in my ass. i need man meat and will go to extremes to get it, nikos has already pounded my brown eye, but i need more.



^^Is mad I called him by his real name, Fat Skeleton.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

can't wait for nikos to cum over later


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)

my work here is done


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> my work here is done


Epic bump.


----------



## charley (Mar 19, 2016)

...     jeez ..


----------

